

Amazon Web Services Certification Program - sturadnidge
http://aws.amazon.com/certification/

======
sturadnidge
Nothing grabs the attention of the average corporate IT worker like a
certification program - be interesting to see if they can replicate the
traction of the certification tracks offered by nearly every established
enterprise IT company.

